# If you'd eat my lasagna, PLEASE TELL ME!!!!



## Male (Jun 15, 2014)

I'm going to leave this tray of lasagna on the table, I better not catch any of you eating it or I will scream your name in a comical fashion.


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Jun 15, 2014)

If you'd eat my mom's cocoa, marshmallow creme and peanut butter brownies, PLEASE TELL ME


----------



## spaps (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Dollars2010 (Jun 15, 2014)

Look at who I caught eating the lasagna!




@CätPärty


----------



## silentprincess (Jun 15, 2014)

GrandNumberOfPounds said:


> If you'd eat my mom's cocoa, marshmallow creme and peanut butter brownies, PLEASE TELL ME





Male said:


> I'm going to leave this tray of lasagna on the table, I better not catch any of you eating it or I will scream your name in a comical fashion.



I would tell you, and expect punishment for my crime.


----------



## Male (Jun 15, 2014)

CÄTPÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄRTYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Dollars2010 (Jun 15, 2014)

He is eating us out of house and home!


----------



## applecat (Jun 15, 2014)

I am troubled. Garmfield is fat. But... but... I might have sex with him????


----------



## Joey Jo-Jo Junior (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Pikonic (Jun 15, 2014)

My friend manages a chain pizza place and were always trying to come up with new things.

If you'd eat garlic bread or a pepperoni bellini PLEASE TELL ME!




Male said:


> I'm going to leave this tray of lasagna on the table, I better not catch any of you eating it or I will scream your name in a comical fashion.



_Wipes cheese of my hands._ What was that? I didn't catch it.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Dr. Meme (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## spaps (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Male (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Dollars2010 (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm still upset that Male won't give Garmfield back to Compy.


----------



## applecat (Jun 16, 2014)

Hunger Mythos said:


> I'm still upset that Male won't give Garmfield back to Compy.



Why do you THINK Male gets bann so often?


----------



## Dr. Meme (Jun 16, 2014)

Does garmfield is the cute est cat?
Discuss.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Jun 16, 2014)

applecat said:


> Why do you THINK Male gets bann so often?


I have started a poster campaign!


----------



## Chikinballs (Jun 16, 2014)

Is it me or is this thread about oral sex?


----------



## Dr. Meme (Jun 16, 2014)

Chikinballs said:


> Is it me or is this thread about oral sex?





Chikinballs said:


> Is it me or is this thread about oral sex?





Chikinballs said:


> Is it me or is this thread about oral sex?


It's just you.


----------



## Chikinballs (Jun 16, 2014)

Dr. Teem said:


> It's just you.


Then I FUCKING RULE!!!


----------



## spaps (Jun 16, 2014)

Hunger Mythos said:


> I have started a poster campaign!








#signal boost


----------



## Male (Jun 16, 2014)

MalexGarfield OTP


----------



## Andrew Noel Schaefer (Jun 16, 2014)

I would eat your lasgana 

okay but seriously no. I had to make the very bad joke.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Jun 17, 2014)

Free Garmfield from Male's tyranny!


----------



## CatParty (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## Watcher (Jun 17, 2014)

Oh you guys and your lasagna 

Everybody knows fusilli is dabes pasta


----------



## spaps (Jun 17, 2014)

Cuddlebug said:


> Oh you guys and your lasagna
> 
> Everybody knows fusilli is dabes pasta


...I think you should leave.


----------



## Lil (Jun 17, 2014)

I wouldn't eat it if it was the last lasagna on Earth


----------



## CatParty (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## Colress (Jun 17, 2014)

waht;... the fuck is going on here


----------



## IwegalBadnik (Jun 18, 2014)

spaps said:


>


You used a GIF from Airplane! but didn't use this surprisingly fitting quote? 


> _Rumack_: What was it we had for dinner tonight?
> _Elaine Dickinson_: Well, we had a choice of steak or fish.
> _Rumack_: Yes, yes, I remember, I had lasagna.


----------



## spaps (Jun 18, 2014)

IwegalBadnik said:


> You used a GIF from airplane but didn't use this surprisingly fitting quote?


OH CHRIST WHAT HAVE I DONE


----------



## OtterParty (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## Male (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## Gothicserpent (Jun 18, 2014)

This is the actual ending to a Garfield story. I shit you not. 
http://io9.com/5914471/holy-crap-this-is-the-most-terrifying-garfield-strip-ever-published


----------



## Male (Jun 19, 2014)

Read to your hearts content 
https://www.fanfiction.net/s/5565702/1/Garfield-First-Blood
https://www.fanfiction.net/s/6611927/1/Garfield-First-Blood-Part-II-Forever-Fist


----------



## Dollars2010 (Jun 19, 2014)

I did a quick and dumb reading: http://vocaroo.com/i/s0UtsK2jnKDG
Of this: https://www.fanfiction.net/s/5565702/1/Garfield-First-Blood


----------



## Male (Jun 19, 2014)

What happens when he doesn't get his lasagna


----------



## LM 697 (Jun 19, 2014)

Male said:


> What happens when he doesn't get his lasagna



Isn't that @The Hunter 's favorite show?


----------



## Male (Jun 19, 2014)

Ya
It's like I'm watching Garfield punch hunter IN THE FACE


----------



## DH 384 (Jun 19, 2014)

Garfield fought for freedom! He deserves that lasagna!

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/7258736/1/Garfield-King-of-Liberty


----------



## Male (Jun 20, 2014)

Is there a commando Garfield?
Garfield: Jon? I'll be ready Jon..


----------



## CatParty (Jun 20, 2014)

Male said:


> Is there a commando Garfield?
> Garfield: Jon? I'll be ready Jon..




I like you Nermal, you're funny. That's why I'll mail you to Abu Dhabi last


----------



## Arkangel (Jun 20, 2014)

What if Garfield never existed?


----------



## CatParty (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Dollars2010 (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Arkangel (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## spaps (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## CatParty (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Male (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## applecat (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## Ariel (Jun 30, 2014)

Garfield deserves ALL the lasagne.


----------



## applecat (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## Ariel (Jun 30, 2014)

applecat said:


>


Homer is abusing your species


----------



## Organic Fapcup (Jun 30, 2014)

Is this a sexual thing?


----------



## CatParty (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## Dollars2010 (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## Male (Jul 1, 2014)




----------



## spaps (Jul 1, 2014)




----------



## Dunsparce (Jul 1, 2014)

Male said:


>



Funny thing, Heathcliff actually existed before garfield did. he was the TRUE and ORIGINAL snarky fat orange cat.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Jul 3, 2014)

I can't believe Male is NOT feeding Garmfield lasagna!




Give Garmfield back to Compy


----------



## Dee (Jul 3, 2014)

Yes please


----------



## CatParty (Jul 3, 2014)

http://www.atariprotos.com/2600/software/garfield/garfield.htm


----------



## applecat (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Garmfield (Jul 4, 2014)

ew lasagna
lasaga is better


----------



## Foulmouth (Jul 8, 2014)

This whole thread is a lie.


----------



## ASoulMan (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## Dunsparce (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## Male (Jul 16, 2014)

Dunsparce said:


> Funny thing, Heathcliff actually existed before garfield did. he was the TRUE and ORIGINAL snarky fat orange cat.


none of that matters because heathcliff doesn't even eat lasagna


----------



## CatParty (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## CatParty (Jul 28, 2014)

http://www.wikihow.com/Cosplay-As-Garfield


----------



## Dollars2010 (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## CatParty (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## Roger Rabbit (Jul 31, 2014)

Dammit Garmfield.


----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (Aug 1, 2014)

Hunger Mythos said:


>



True fact: my school library had those "read" posters by celebrities, including one by Salma Hayek.






This poster got me interested in the library, all right.  

But oh yeah Garfield


----------



## CatParty (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## Dr. Meme (Aug 14, 2014)

ty based garbielbed


----------



## Dollars2010 (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## spaps (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## Dollars2010 (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## The Dude (Sep 6, 2014)

I would not eat lasagna. I do not like lasagna. I would not eat it in a box. I would not eat it with a fox. I would not eat it in a house. I would not eat it with a mouse. I would not eat it in a plane, on a train or with John McCain. I would not eat it here or there, I would not eat it anywhere.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Sep 7, 2014)

Gothicserpent said:


> This is the actual ending to a Garfield story. I shit you not.
> http://io9.com/5914471/holy-crap-this-is-the-most-terrifying-garfield-strip-ever-published



I had that book as a kid and it fucked me up.  I forgot about it.  Thanks for bringing back childhood trauma.



Da Pickle Monsta said:


> True fact: my school library had those "read" posters by celebrities, including one by Salma Hayek.


 My old roommate stole the one with with Sean Connery on it from his High School


----------



## Dr. Meme (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## CatParty (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## ASoulMan (Sep 29, 2014)

"Jon i sware on all that be wholy, on my mother Sonja and the first lasaga I ate as a baby. If you dont return my lasaga to me, I will fuck you up. the likes of which heaven and earth have nary a day seen before do you understand me jon, I will destroy all you know and leave you destitute. do you hear me jon, tell me you hear me jon." ~ Garfielf


----------



## CatParty (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## CatParty (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## Dollars2010 (Oct 8, 2014)

stuffing your face as usual.

I gotta have a good meal

Garfield, you fat cat. You are so big and fat. Why are you so fat.

I eat, Jon. it's what i do

it's time to kick odie of the table

dont do it garfielf, that's our pet dog odie

you're going into orbit, you stupid mutt

GAAAAARRRFIIIELD!!!

time for a nap. I'm a cat who loves to snooze

garfield you lazy cat

I hate alram clocks

I'm am hungry
I want some lasaga

you're eating us out of house and home, garmfield

enough with The Chit Chat
let's get some grub going

where Are the 3-cheese pizzas

I ate those food

where Are the taco shells
?

I ate those food

where did all the hamburger helper go

*brup*

You're such a bad kitty that's it I've had it with you that does it I'm done that's the last straw grarfield


----------



## Male (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## Gothicserpent (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## ON 190 (Oct 13, 2014)

lasagna is love, motherfucker


----------



## Dilbertmann (Oct 13, 2014)

I smell food!


----------



## Dunsparce (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## CatParty (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## CatParty (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Male (Nov 10, 2014)

I got an update from Jon
The test results came back, Garfield has diabetes


----------



## CatParty (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## Dalish (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## Roger Rabbit (Nov 13, 2014)

I eat, Male. It's what I do.


----------



## Male (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## GormTheElder (Nov 14, 2014)

You think you're some kind of tough guy?! I WILL EAT YOUR LASAGNA ALL UP, BUDDY!


----------



## CatParty (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## CatParty (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## IwegalBadnik (Jan 23, 2015)

CatParty said:


>



I can't decide if Garfield would be furious or ecstatic...


----------



## CatParty (Jan 23, 2015)

IwegalBadnik said:


> I can't decide if Garfield would be furious or ecstatic...




Or guilty!


----------



## Sammy (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## CatParty (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## CatParty (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## meatslab (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## CatParty (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## 100 Whole Bepis (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## CatParty (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## CatParty (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## CatParty (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## CatParty (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## CatParty (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## CatParty (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## Gothicserpent (Jun 9, 2015)

Amazing


----------



## CatParty (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## Jumpin Jenkins (Jul 6, 2015)

I-I...
Bu-
I need a drink...


----------

